# I need help :(



## RafaelMarujo (Jan 22, 2021)

Hey guys, even though it's my first time posting, i love reading and watching all your guy's projects, but i know find myself in need of more experienced help. 
So i decided to sell my lathe (a old as* atlas 10" wich i love) because i found a really good (and i mean really good, too good to pass up) deal on a massive lathe. Its in relative good condition... Ok it's in a not very good condition... But it has alot of potential, it just need a lil fixin' on the tailstock and a fresh coat of paint, the bearings and ways are super nice and it has barely any wear at all, I've seen the actual lathe yesterday.. 
Enough bothering you guys with talk tho, now to my actual problem, every, and i mean EVERY knob is missing its plaque, i have no ideia of the designations of feed and speeds, and thread cutting and etcetera. The thing is i cant find any thing online about that brand of lathe, especially because its a spanish brand and im guessing there aren't many of those lathes around
I will attach pics of the actual lathe and some pics i found online of the same model lathe.. 
My question is if anyone can help me find pictures or something, or help me calculate the gear ratios of the gears when i actually bring the lathe home 
If you have read this far i hope you have a great day, and i apologize for ramblin on and on. Thank you


----------



## Jim F (Jan 22, 2021)

BILCIA Lathes, Types 20, 25, M4 and M6 Catalogues | store.lathes.co.uk
					






					store.lathes.co.uk


----------



## RafaelMarujo (Jan 22, 2021)

Jim F said:


> BILCIA Lathes, Types 20, 25, M4 and M6 Catalogues | store.lathes.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have seen that but It doesn't really help because i dont know the model of the lathe


----------



## Winegrower (Jan 22, 2021)

I ran into this problem on an old Monarch, no markings at all.   I just played with every control until it made sense.   The threading/feed chart is predictable when you fill in a sparse matrix of points.

These are not the most complex of machines, and all makes/models I’ve seen have pretty similar features.


----------



## RafaelMarujo (Jan 22, 2021)

Winegrower said:


> I ran into this problem on an old Monarch, no markings at all.   I just played with every control until it made sense.   The threading/feed chart is predictable when you fill in a sparse matrix of points.
> 
> These are not the most complex of machines, and all makes/models I’ve seen have pretty similar features.


Ok i will try that thank you
Its what i did when i first got my shaper, but it turns out the plaques and markings were just buried underneath 60y of no cleaning


----------



## Winegrower (Jan 22, 2021)

Buenos suerte, Rafael.   Will be fun to have a big lathe like that.


----------



## RafaelMarujo (Jan 22, 2021)

Winegrower said:


> Buenos suerte, Rafael.   Will be fun to have a big lathe like that.


Thank you so much, if its half as fun as my big shaper, ill be over the moon


----------



## extropic (Jan 22, 2021)

@RafaelMarujo

Welcome to the group.

If you look under the "Get in Touch" headline, at the bottom of the page that @Jim F linked to, there is an email address.
Send Tony a bunch of good photos of your lathe and ask him if one of the available publications is applicable.
Since he doesn't seem to have a BILCIA lathe pictured, he may well be interested in your project.

Good luck.


----------



## RafaelMarujo (Jan 22, 2021)

extropic said:


> @RafaelMarujo
> 
> Welcome to the group.
> 
> ...


Hi
Oh thats smart i haven't thought about tgat!! Ill do that and see if i can get lucky, thanks you!!!


----------

